# OCing Gainward BLISS Geforce 9500 GT



## joemalik (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi everybody!
I got my new PC. For my taste its pretty good and its not supposed to be high-end gamer machine. But still i'd like to play some of the new games like GTA4 and Fallout 3 on the highest quality i can. So i read the GeForce 9500 GT is not a gaming card and rather mid to low-end. Oh, well. I cant crank up the 128bit :sigh: but i can the clocks. It came with the program ExperTOOL but it only lets me up the shader clock (10 MHz diff.) The rest is not visibly locked but the regulator is not moving :upset: .

So i thought i OC it, but i rather take help from you guys before i fry anything like with my last PC (bad memories :wink: ).

So here is the info:

CPU: AMD Athlon64 X2 Dual-Core-Prozessor 6400+ (2x 3.2Ghz) AM2
CPU-Fan: AMD certified Original Boxed Cooler
RAM: Samsung 2048 MB DDR2 PC800 Mhz (Dualchannel)
Graphic: 1024MB GDDR2 Nvidia GF 9500GT PCI-E
- Memory-Clock: 1000MHz
- Chip-Clock: 500MHz
(more Info but in german - thats BTW the PC i got)
MoBo: ASUS M3N78-CM NForce(Geforce 8200 o.B.)
Case: Intertech AOC-01 Midi Tower,black-silver
PSU: 450 Watt Silent SL Intertech
OS: WinXP SP2 (maybe SP3 today :wink: ) and Ubuntu 8.10 "Intrepid Ibex" 64bit

I have a basic 80mm Case-Fan that i can add in the front/side/back.

So what kind of programs do i need? How do i unlock the options on ExpertTOOL? How high can we crank up that fella?

I'm looking forward to OCing it with you guys.

EDIT: I got the Rivatuner Tool from Guru3D. They say it's "the best". What do guys think? Should I use it? What preperations will I need for the OCing. Fromt what i read it's simpler than OCing the CPU.


----------



## joemalik (Dec 5, 2008)

c'mon, nobody?
I just want to be save.


----------

